# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  NiLiBoRo, robotic ear worm, Project Group for Automation in Medicine and Biotechnology, Fraunhofer Institute for Production Technology and Automation IPA, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

pamb.ipa.fraunhofer.de

Press-release "Robotic worm for head surgery can cut around corners"

November 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "German researchers build robotic ear worm"

by Jon Excell
November 6, 2015

----------

